# Mainboard, CPU, RAM, Grafik zusammen kaufen?



## cater (8. März 2003)

Da ich meinen etwas langsamen alten PC aufrüsten will, wollt ich mal schauen was es so an Hardware gibt. 
Und ich meine, dass es mal solche Angebote gab, bei denen Mainboard, CPU, RAM, Grafikkarte zusammen waren und mann das quasi nur noch ins Gehäuse "steckt". 

Wo find ich solche Systeme?

Danke,
Carlo


----------



## fluessig (8. März 2003)

Was soll so eine Zusammenstellung bringen?
Eine eigene Auswahl ist wesentlich sinnvoller, wahrscheinlich sparst du dir da auch noch Geld. Wenn du Hilfe bei den Komponenten brauchst, dann nen einfach einen Geldbetrag den du ausgeben möchtest, denke schon, dass du hier beraten wirst.


----------



## cater (8. März 2003)

Es wäre evtl. billiger, dachte ich und ich brauch mir keine Gedanken machen ob das so funktioniert. 
Aber wenn du schon so fragst: mind. 2,0 GHz, mind. 265 MB RAM, mind. 64 MB Grafkkarte + passendes ATX Mainboard - max. 250 €


----------



## fluessig (8. März 2003)

Au 250€ sind eine harte grenze - aber nicht unmöglich.
Kannst du das Haupteinsatzgebiet dafür nennen.
Besser gesagt Spiele oder was anderes?
Empfehlen würde ich da ein Elitegroup Mainboard (günstig und schnell aber ohne Schnickschnack)
Athlon CPU
Ram, naja also 512 mb würd ich schon nehmen -angesichts des Preises, wohl aber doch nur 256
Wenns um Spiele geht ist das mit der Graka ein Problem. Eine einigermaßen gute kostet schon 150€ sonst kanns auch was günstigeres sein.
/edit/
bei http://www.kmelektronik.de schau ich grad rein
Elitegroup L7VTA VIA-KT400 SockelA LAN/Audio/U2 :  76,99 EUR 
AMD Athlon K7 XP 2000+(BOX) Sockel-A            : 104,99 EUR 
Gainward GForce4 MX440 DDR+TV-OUT AGP 64MB      :  74,99 EUR 
256MB Infineon+Infineon CL2.5 DDRAM PC333       :  46,99 EUR 
------------------------------------------------------------
Summe                                           ca 304 EUR 

habs nur im Kopf addiert, aber slebst mit günstigen Komponenten sind deine Vorgaben nicht zu halten (und es soll ja auch was taugen).
Aufgrund der TCPA Problematik (falls du nichts davon weißt http://www.againsttcpa.com ) stehen viele Infineon Arbeitsspeicher kritisch gegenüber 
/edit/


----------



## cater (8. März 2003)

- photobearbeitung (photoshop)
- evtl. auch videoschnitt
spiele weniger, aber wenn die gängigen laufen (CS, ...) ist nicht schlecht.

halt ein normaler PC wie er bei jedem zu Hause steht, nur nicht so teuer.


----------



## fluessig (8. März 2003)

Dann würd ich auf jeden Fall in 512 mb Ram investieren. Das Mainboard geht wohl noch ein paar EUR billiger  so ca 10 aber das ist dann schon das Limit. Ist echt schwierig


----------



## cater (8. März 2003)

Das ist schon nicht schlecht, Danke erstmal! Sparen werd ich eh erstmal und dann werden die Preise wohl auch anders aussehen.


----------

